# Use MiKroPhone without a proper mic jack



## yogesh1990 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey there I have a 2.1 Surround Sound System....I want to attach a mic to it......Thing is there is no proper audio jack... 
It has all the following jacks though ....

AC Input,Dc Input :laugh:

Audio Output Jack

and the Intresting thing:....It has a Red & white Jack ...These give you audio inputs .....but the socket is of that type in which you use Red Yellow White wires you use to connect the DVD player with the TV .....So my mic wire cant fit in it.....Any suggestions


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Do a search for audio adapters at some place like radioshack.com.

However, I doubt that it will work, even with the adapters, unless the speakers were designed to work with a mic. Mic generally don't have enough output.

BG


----------

